# Rings



## BuzzKill (Oct 27, 2008)

Hope you are okay there Dagger...at first I was thinking ear rings or lip rings..lol.


----------



## JM2 (Aug 5, 2011)

Lost a really good friend to a ring accident - his welded itself to the end of a piece of live flex while he was laying on a wet restaurant floor. He was a retired EC working for his son and helping out.... 20A, 120V can kill ya FAST!
Gloves are the only way to avoid that ring hazard - other than, yeah, pull the hazard off your hand before! Boot eyelets are another one to be wary of while on ladders - smash those buggers down if they stick out!


----------



## Wirenuting (Sep 12, 2010)

Hope it turns out ok. I almost lost an arm many years ago because of a ring. I still have the bent ring as a reminder. 
Post a pic of yours so we can see. 
Makes for a better reminder for us.


----------



## Chris1971 (Dec 27, 2010)

Hope all is well. Hopefully not to serious?


----------



## MF Dagger (Dec 24, 2007)

Here's after they got the ring off. I wish I would have brought my ***** with though because there ring cutter sucks


----------



## MF Dagger (Dec 24, 2007)

That swelling took about 5 seconds to happen after I got unhooked. The doctor says it is a partial "degloving" and I was well on my way to having it all let go


----------



## Chris1971 (Dec 27, 2010)

OUCH!!!! I'm cringing looking at the pics. Anything broken?


----------



## MF Dagger (Dec 24, 2007)

No breaks luckily. Movement is ok and so is feeling. I lucked out on this one. Gonna get a wedding ring tattoo instead now.


----------



## B W E (May 1, 2011)

MF Dagger said:


> No breaks luckily. Movement is ok and so is feeling. I lucked out on this one. Gonna get a wedding ring tattoo instead now.


Damn dude, I'm so sorry....that looks awful. I've been debating taking mine off to work, but haven't yet. It's titanium, so I've heard the only option if there is an injury is to cut off my finger....


----------



## MF Dagger (Dec 24, 2007)

They said if it had been titanium they would have to send me somewhere else because theirs can't cut it.


----------



## Chris1971 (Dec 27, 2010)

MF Dagger said:


> Sitting in the ER because I got my ring caught up in the ladder rack. I suggest you guys consider taking your ring off at work. I have pictures but I'm not sure if they are allowed. Not completely awful but bloody.


Thanks for sharing this with us. Let it be a lesson for all of us.


----------



## Jlarson (Jun 28, 2009)

Yeah, that's the reason for our no rings policy.


----------



## Island Electric (May 9, 2011)

This the second time I heard this happening. The first time I watched it happen to someone else. I'm just curious was it a weather guard rack?


----------



## MF Dagger (Dec 24, 2007)

I think Adrian steel.


----------



## Island Electric (May 9, 2011)

This style Adrian steel? if so where about did it occur. Just wondering so it can be avoided. 
The last time I saw this happen it was weather guard with the tiny hooks on the side of rack. (White ones)


----------



## MF Dagger (Dec 24, 2007)

No just your basic run of the mill rack. It caught on the top corner of the upright (I think at least) as I was stepping back off the bumper.


----------



## JohnR (Apr 12, 2010)

Island Electric said:


> This style Adrian steel? if so where about did it occur. Just wondering so it can be avoided.
> The last time I saw this happen it was weather guard with the tiny hooks on the side of rack. (White ones)


I have that same rack. I love it.

I quit wearing my ring because of that reason, you never know when you will get it caught somewhere.

Thanks for the pics, I was able to remind my wife why I don't wear it anymore. :laughing: She got a little green. :thumbup:


----------



## Wirenuting (Sep 12, 2010)

MF Dagger said:


> <img src="http://www.electriciantalk.com/attachment.php?attachmentid=8452"/>
> 
> That swelling took about 5 seconds to happen after I got unhooked. The doctor says it is a partial "degloving" and I was well on my way to having it all let go


Man that is a hurting finger. Thanks for posting the pics. 
Hope it heals quickly and fully. 
Showed my wife and she hopes you feel better and then told me to take mine off at work.


----------



## drsparky (Nov 13, 2008)

You got off cheap, a simple wedding ring cost me about two hundred fifty thousand dollars. I sold the damned thing and got $350.00 bucks, quite a return on an investment.


----------



## Ontariojer (May 19, 2011)

I don't wear any jewellery on the job, period.(I even stopped wearing my watch a few years back. Cell phones have the time, and are safer!)


----------



## Chris1971 (Dec 27, 2010)

Any hot nurses at the hospital? :thumbup:


----------



## user4818 (Jan 15, 2009)

Thanks for yet another reminder of why this is so dangerous.


----------



## MF Dagger (Dec 24, 2007)

Chris1971 said:


> Any hot nurses at the hospital? :thumbup:


None at the hospital tonight. My wife is a nurse though and luckily she's a looker.


----------



## Chris1971 (Dec 27, 2010)

MF Dagger said:


> None at the hospital tonight. My wife is a nurse though and luckily she's a looker.


Did they stitch you up? Anything else?


----------



## MF Dagger (Dec 24, 2007)

3 stitches and a whole pile of lodacaine got injected there because the spot was so calloused from working. They offered to give me like a note or something for time off from work but I said I was okay.


----------



## chewy (May 9, 2010)

Woah, glad that wasnt any worse mate. I dont wear any jewlery except a cheap casio calculator watch with a weak rubber strap but that usually goes in my pocket if I'm doing anything that might get caught in it, I just put it on every morning as a reminder to bring it and it works.


----------



## ElectricJoeNJ (Feb 24, 2011)

Definitely makes me think about not wearing my titanium ring at work. Ouch. Thanks for the pics.


----------



## MDShunk (Jan 7, 2007)

I haven't worn a ring in years. I keep it on my key ring with my keys. It bothers my wife a fair amount, which is an important thing to consider. I don't have any tattoos, but I'm giving serious thought in recent times about getting a ring tattoo instead. Something that would be covered up by my wedding band, on the rare occasions when I do wear it (usually when her and I are out somewhere and I remember to put it on).


----------



## MDShunk (Jan 7, 2007)

chewy said:


> Woah, glad that wasnt any worse mate. I dont wear any jewlery except a cheap casio calculator watch with a weak rubber strap but that usually goes in my pocket if I'm doing anything that might get caught in it, I just put it on every morning as a reminder to bring it and it works.


I notice a lot of construction guys will put their wristwatch on their belt loop when they're working.


----------



## user4818 (Jan 15, 2009)

IF (emphasis on IF) I ever find someone who is desperate enough to marry me, the first thing I will show her are some degloving pictures. I'll ask her if it's more important to wear a ring, or have all the skin on that finger. 

Or am I just being too cold hearted?


----------



## MDShunk (Jan 7, 2007)

Peter D said:


> IF (emphasis on IF) I ever find someone who is desperate enough to marry me, the first thing I will show her are some degloving pictures. I'll ask her if it's more important to wear a ring, or have all the skin on that finger.
> 
> Or am I just being too cold hearted?


I don't think that any woman would have an issue with you taking the ring off at work. Heck, I don't even think the food prep people at McDonald's are allowed to wear their rings at work. It's people like me who, so they'll remember to take it off, leave it off all the time. That's where a woman begins to have an issue. Keep it simple... say simply that it's unsafe to wear a ring and do electrical work. People assume you work on live stuff, so they make their own assumptions as to why you shouldn't wear it at work. Most guys will remember to put it back on after work... I'm just not one of them. If a woman marries you, she'd never in a million years assume that you're taking it off so you can browse around for another woman.


----------



## user4818 (Jan 15, 2009)

MDShunk said:


> Keep it simple... say simply that it's unsafe to wear a ring and do electrical work.


Yeah, seems easy enough to me. 



> If a woman marries you, she'd never in a million years assume that you're taking it off so you can browse around for another woman.


Right, when you're short, ugly, fat and balding as I am nobody makes that assumption about you. :laughing:


----------



## Ontariojer (May 19, 2011)

Peter D said:


> IF (emphasis on IF) I ever find someone who is desperate enough to marry me, the first thing I will show her are some degloving pictures. I'll ask her if it's more important to wear a ring, or have all the skin on that finger.
> 
> Or am I just being too cold hearted?


Single ring ceremony. That's what I did. I got a little resistance, but I said I don't wear jewellery and I work with my hands, so that's that.

Just for the record, I did offer to get a tattooed ring, but only if she did. No dice.


----------



## Dennis Alwon (May 9, 2009)

Sorry you are hurting. I know it hurts but you are also lucky that's as bad as it got. It is amazing how many people still wear jewelry when doing electrical work. It is not a good idea and we have had many threads on that issue.


----------



## JohnJ0906 (Jan 22, 2007)

I can still remember the pictures we were shown of ring accidents during my apprenticeship. I've almost never worn a ring since, working or not.

Hope you heal soon Dagger


----------



## sarness (Sep 14, 2010)

I've worn mine to jobsites also, I do try to take it off for most things though that would be a problem.

Last Sunday one of the sapphires fell out and its been in the shop for almost 2 weeks as there having troubles color matching it. Wife is getting pretty upset with the bare finger.


----------



## user4818 (Jan 15, 2009)

Hmmm...well, it's the end of the day and I still haven't found a woman. I still don't need to worry about a ring. :laughing:


----------



## coolright (Sep 29, 2009)

Have always asked my guys to remove rings and watches. Seen a guy get his ring hooked on parapit wall and have the same thing happen.


----------



## stryker21 (Jan 30, 2010)

MDShunk said:


> I haven't worn a ring in years... I don't have any tattoos, but I'm giving serious thought in recent times about getting a ring tattoo instead. Something that would be covered up by my wedding band, on the rare occasions when I do wear it (usually when her and I are out somewhere and I remember to put it on).


I have my wife's name tattooed on my ring finger and she has mine on her ring finger. I haven't been able to wear a ring because of my work since I got married. Wife was upset but the tattoo was the answer for us.


----------



## AWKrueger (Aug 4, 2008)

I dont wear a my ring to work and my wife was a little bothered at first. I showed her this picture. There wont be any issues after that.


----------



## Jmohl (Apr 26, 2011)

*Take the damn things off!!!*








I quit wearing mine at work when I saw this. If your wife has a problem with you taking it off, show this pic to her, I am sure it will change her mind. It only takes a second to prevent a lifetime disabling injury.


----------



## 76nemo (Aug 13, 2008)

Jmohl said:


> View attachment 8490
> 
> I quit wearing mine at work when I saw this. If your wife has a problem with you taking it off, show this pic to her, I am sure it will change her mind. It only takes a second to prevent a lifetime disabling injury.


 
That's gnarly:thumbsup:


----------



## mikeh32 (Feb 16, 2009)

I do not wear a ring, or any metallic jewelery at that. I wear a military paracord bracelet with a break away clasp, and a casio gshock watch which is all rubber.


----------



## user4818 (Jan 15, 2009)

I have a question - in degloving picture above, can the skin be reattached?


----------



## Dennis Alwon (May 9, 2009)

stryker21 said:


> I have my wife's name tattooed on my ring finger and she has mine on her ring finger. I haven't been able to wear a ring because of my work since I got married. Wife was upset but the tattoo was the answer for us.


Till you split up anyway.


----------



## 76nemo (Aug 13, 2008)

Peter D said:


> I have a question - in degloving picture above, can the skin be reattached?


I don't see why not, but it'd depend on how much tissue had died. It looks well preserved.

I saved that pic..


----------

